# ενόρκως - ανωμοτί



## nickel (Aug 10, 2010)

Με ευκαιρία το χαριτωμένο λάθος που αναφέρθηκε εδώ, να επισημάνω ότι το _ανωμοτί_ είναι σύγχρονη μόδα. Στα αρχαία απαντά άπαξ, στον Ηρόδοτο. Πιο συχνά έβρισκες το επίθετο _ανώμοτος_. Σήμερα, στο ΛΝΕΓ δεν υπάρχει το επίθετο και χρησιμοποιείται στο παράδειγμα το επίρρημα σε θέση επιθέτου (_ψευδή ανωμοτί κατάθεση_). Το ΛΚΝ γράφει: «*ανώμοτος -η -ο*: (νομ.) που δεν ορκίστηκε» και «*ανωμοτί* επίρρ.: (νομ.) χωρίς να δοθεί όρκος: _O μάρτυρας κατέθεσε ανωμοτί_». Στη χρήση:
ανωμοτί κατάθεση 1.280 γκουγκλιές
ανώμοτη κατάθεση 766 γκουγκλιές
Κατά τ' άλλα δεν χρησιμοποιείται το επίθετο, άρα το ΛΚΝ πρέπει να διορθώσει τον ορισμό του.

Για μετάφραση:
*κατέθεσε ενόρκως / ένορκη κατάθεση*
testified under oath
(made a) sworn statement / sworn deposition 
gave sworn testimony
*κατέθεσε ανωμοτί / ανώμοτη κατάθεση / ανωμοτί κατάθεση*
(made an) unsworn statement / an unsworn deposition 
gave unsworn testimony
testified without an oath (λιγότερο συχνό)

Όσοι είστε εξοικειωμένοι με αυτές τις διατυπώσεις, καταθέστε τις προτιμήσεις σας.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 10, 2010)

Και unsworn declaration, νομίζω. Αν και είναι περισσότερο U.S. Law.


----------

